# Hey Guys need some help on the identification of this wood.



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

I found this wood in San Antonio Texas in log form on trash pic up day in the area, Not sure what it is thought it was elm..... but it is not elm. As you can see in the pot call it has a lot of figure and grain structure. Also I am semi allergic to it when I work it I get watery eyes, breathing problems etc. So I don't turn it most the time. Well I stabilized this piece and actually found it in the shop while cleaning up a few weeks ago. Actually though it was a piece of china berry but when I started turning it I realized it was not. Anyone have any ideals what type of wood this is. I have no reaction to cocobolo, Bocote. or any of the rosewoods. I have some other piece raw if I get a chance will take pics and add to the post.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2017)

Mimosa is a WAG...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

That looks really close from my Internet search and reactions I have to it. Also a species of Mimosa is called "monkey Pod" which is almost dead on


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 18, 2017)

What did the bark look like?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

Lou I honestly don't remember it was cut over two years ago. I want to say it looked a lot like Ash bark when I found it. Did some more internet search and "Monkey Pod" is as close I have seen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 18, 2017)

Coulda told me that round was walnut and I never woulda guessed different. 

The color popped that much with finish on that call eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

Cody, its stabilized with a wet sanded CA finish, but the color did pop, this call does have a small amount of curl as well. It made a really nice looking call. I really just wanted to know what type of wood it was, its a hard wood and I love the way it looks


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 18, 2017)

I would have guessed some kind of mahogany (not that I have any clue) but after looking at a couple samples on google I think Doc may be guessing right at saying Mimosa.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes Im thinking the same Clay, it just fits, would have never guessed that is why I asked here, knew someone would point me in the right direction, there are a lot of knowledge here on a lot of different categories. Thanks all for the replies it helps alot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like black Walnut to me. Very nice grain, well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 18, 2017)

The call is beautiful for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes Cody, actually like the way this call came out, That is the main reason I wanted to know the type of wood. Going to be hard to sell that this one, its like a kid now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 18, 2017)

Seen lots of Walnut just like the "round in the raw" but never seen Mimosa that looked like that.JMHO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 18, 2017)

Albert, I know its definitely not walnut. I have turned a lot of walnut, American and English, and butternut.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 19, 2017)

I'd fire up the lathe and turn some more walnut to see...It did look awfully good for one of the many walnuts (_juglans_ group). You may have become sensitized... or maybe it was 'Carribean walnut', does that grow in your area?

_Lysiloma latisiliquum_


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 19, 2017)

Mark Im in San Antonio Texas, not sure if it grows here.


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 20, 2017)

Jim, I agree with a few others. That wood looks like very similar to some walnut that I picked up after a storm last year. Some of my walnut has very similar color as your raw pics. 

Btw, nice looking turkey call. What size wood blanks do you use for those calls? Do you prefer a particular grain direction?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 20, 2017)

Karl, thanks, I am almost positive its not Walnut, (I do not have the reactions to Walnut) I usually cut my wood in slab form then just cut the raw blank in oversized circle where the figure looks the best, I then work it round and down on the lathe. Nevertheless, if I was to use dimensional lumber it would be a 4x4x 1.5 . I like my call a little thicker than the one inch. I do pay close attention to grain, but mostly for best figure and how it looks on the pot call. Now on strikers the grain direction in important, I try to use straight grain running the length of the striker.


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 21, 2017)

Jim, is the sensitivity the only reason you think that wood isn't in the walnut family (i.e. Texas Walnut)? I've read some people only have a reaction to walnut when it's green because the Juglone chemical is still active. Whatever it is I hope you figure out what's causing your sensitivity so you know when to use more protection. 

I'd like to try turning a pot call for a couple of friends, but I need to find a good source for the slate and some instructions. Do you sell call parts by chance (or trade for wood)?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 21, 2017)

Karl, its the sensitivity, and the way it turns. Its really a hard wood, turning it reminds me more like maple or Ash than walnut. I turn a lot of walnut and the sensitivity is not a problem, have turned walnut green, both kiln dried, air dried never had an issue. Turing this wood is pretty rough for me on my respiratory system I have only turned it a few times, and this time was totally by mistake. First time thought it might have been sumac, but that's not the case, After the Mimosa suggestion, I think that nails dead on. Especially from what I have seen about "Monkey Pod" which is in the Mimosa Family. All the Mimosa I have ever seen or dealt with is from Alabama, and its not worth firewood or turning.
I always have some extra slate with me here. but you can get it just as easy through Brookside game calls. or other game call part sites. I can for trade some for wood just depends on which sizes you need and how much you want really. What I have mostly is 3.5 inch and some 3 inch(Sound Boards) Best place to learn to turn pto calls is THO Game call forum. There is a lot of information on there, and life times or ideas and knowledge.

What type of wood you have for trade. I admit I am a serious wood horder, (One reason my move is going as slow as it has, Moved about half an 18 wheeler of inventory already and still have a 6x 12 enclosed trailer to go.

By the way I have property in TN, up near Crossville, and Livingston. One day I will build me a cabin up there.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 22, 2017)

The _Albizia_ genus does have respiratory issues with some folks and itchiness with others and both with some. I had never seen 'Mimosa' with walnut coloring and I have never had any with densities near walnut, only less than walnut...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 22, 2017)

Mark, I agree, I have never actually seen Mimosa this dark or this dense, so it might not be Mimosa but from internet searches the colors match pretty well. Here is some internet pics I found of monkey pod which from what I read is in the mimosa family.


----------

